# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Tunisia nơi giao hòa Đông -Tây

## hangnt

Tunis - thủ đô cổ kính của Tunisia thuộc khu vực Địa Trung Hải, nơi những du khách châu Âu khá quen thuộc, đặc biệt là với dân Anh và Pháp. Chỉ cần đón chuyến bay giá rẻ đi về phía nam trong vài giờ bay là du khách đã có thể đến ngay bãi biển xanh ngát, lộng gió.
Giao hòa giữa 2 nền văn hóa Đông - Tây và hòa trộn không gian kiến trúc xưa với thế giới hiện tại một cách tinh tế, tài tình, Tunis sẽ dành cho bạn những cảm xúc bất ngờ.

Đó là những con hẻm ngoằn ngoèo chạy dài hàng dặm lại mọc đầy chợ búa, nhà thờ Hồi giáo và quán cà phê dọc bên trong; là phế tích của bến cảng xưa của người Phinixi ở Carthage; là thị trấn ven biển La Marsa náo nhiệt; là ngôi làng bên đồi xinh đẹp Sidi Bou Said, nơi có thể phóng tầm mắt ra thật xa để nhìn ngắm làn nước êm đềm của vịnh Tunis từ những ngôi nhà sơn xanh và trắng...

Điểm nổi bật nhất trong chuyến du ngoạn Tunis chính là thành phố cổ của nó. Thành phố được xây dựng từ thế kỷ thứ 7, là thắng cảnh hấp dẫn hơn cả so với những điểm thu hút khách du lịch xung quanh Jemaa Ez Zitouna (đại thánh đường Hồi giáo) vì có rất nhiều giao dịch mua bán xưa cũ vẫn còn diễn ra tại đây.

Thời điểm đông khách du lịch nhất vào mùa hè, số lượng du khách ngoại quốc tập hợp tại các khu chợ Hồi giáo bao quanh đại thánh đường còn đông hơn cả dân bản xứ. Những người bán hàng mời chào du khách bằng đủ các thứ tiếng từ Pháp, Anh, Tây Ban Nha và cả tiếng Đức.


Cánh cổng tựa như Khải Hoàn Môn là lối dẫn vào thành phố thuộc địa mà người Pháp đã dựng lên


Du khách trên những con đường đá cuội ở Sidi Bou Said


Viện bảo tàng Bardo trưng bày bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật thời kỳ La Mã và thời kỳ Hồi giáo


Ra khỏi thành phố về phía đông, khi đi qua Porte de France, một cổng chào nhìn từa tựa Khải Hoàn Môn, bạn sẽ có cảm giác giống như đang đi qua một cỗ máy thời gian. Đó là điểm phân chia địa phận thành phố thuộc địa mà người Pháp xây dựng trong thời kỳ chiếm đóng Tunisia, bắt đầu từ năm 1881.

Xuống phía dưới tầng hầm đại lộ Habib Bourguiba là dấu vết còn lại của sự thống trị của nước Pháp: một trạm xe lửa nối liền trung tâm thành phố đến một loạt thị trấn ở ngoại ô. Xe lửa ở đây vừa nhanh vừa rẻ. Trạm xe lửa này là một phần quan trọng cho bất kỳ hành trình nào ở Tunis.

Khi người La Mã đến thành phố này vào năm 146 trước Công nguyên đã phá hủy những địa điểm chính - nơi những gì còn lại ngày nay là những tàn tích được bao bọc bởi những ngôi nhà được bảo quản cẩn thận trong vùng ngoại ô thịnh vượng này.

Vào cuối mùa xuân, khi khí trời ấm dần là lúc thích hợp để đi ra bãi biển cũng như không quá nóng để len lỏi vào trong các phiên chợ Hồi giáo. Lúc này hãy thử một lần đến Tunisia để tìm lại những nét cổ kính hòa trộn trong phong cách hiện đại, nơi Đông - Tây đã tìm thấy sự hòa hợp làm đắm say lòng người.

----------


## showluo

Viện bảo tàng Bardo trưng bày bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật thời kỳ La Mã và thời kỳ Hồi giáo, thích bảo tàng này quá  :love struck: 
Phải tiết kiệm tiền đi đến đây 1 chuyến mới được

----------


## Mituot

Địa Trung Hai nổi tiếng thật 
Có tham vọng khám phá các quốc gia ở đị trung hải ^^

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Độc đáo nhất đúng là khu phố cổ

----------


## Shinichi1412

Con đường đá cuội nhìn hay quá

----------


## h20love

có cái cổng như vào Thành Cổ ngày xưa í nhẩy

----------

